# 75 posts to get the political discussion?



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I see I need to post 75 times to join in the political forum. Can I appeal for an old age deferral? At my present rate of posting, I might not make it before the next election. How about one 75 word post? Even that would take this old boy a while. No? How about I go thru and post "LOL" to all the one-liners I like, will those count? I'm kidding (sorta). I'll work on it 'cause I really am curious about the political opinions of fellow paint slingers.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

There's a political forum?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Don't worry you're not missing much. The PZ has been pretty quite lately.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Toolnut said:


> There's a political forum?


Yep. You need 75 posts and just ask deArch or Workaholic and they can add you.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Don't worry you're not missing much. The PZ has been pretty quite lately.


Thank God the election is over. :yes:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Yep. You need 75 posts and just ask deArch or Workaholic and they can add you.


Don't ask Bill he has a 5 month wait time to see of you're truly worthy. :jester: Work will get you in the next day :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Don't ask Bill he has a 5 month wait time to see of you're truly worthy. :jester: Work will get you in the next day :yes:



the only ones that have to wait are the ones that fail the exam.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

If your a liberal Arch will get you in the back door LOL,


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> If your a liberal Arch will get you in the back door LOL,


Pun intended?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Don't worry you're not missing much. The PZ has been pretty quite lately.


Just the way I like it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Don't ask Bill he has a 5 month wait time to see of you're truly worthy. :jester: Work will get you in the next day :yes:


Tell me about it.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Just a bunch of boring American stuff.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

See Slinger, now's when you say, "boring, what do you mean by that"?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Just a bunch of boring American stuff.


I couldn't agree more. :yes:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Then I say, "well, you know....the rest of the world doesn't exist type chatter".


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Then you say, "that sounds kind of rude"?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Then I say, "the Canadian part of me apologizes...the honest part of me doesn't".


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

See Slinger....I've racked up thousands of posts. Don't worry about substance...


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Isn't Canada a US territory? :confused1:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Isn't Canada a US territory? :confused1:


Not yet, but eventually when you want our fresh water and oil bad enough.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Not yet, but eventually when you want our fresh water and oil bad enough.


We want it bad.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> See Slinger....I've racked up thousands of posts. Don't worry about substance...


Don't listen to him. When you are new we expect quality posts, after so many well...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Don't listen to him. When you are new we expect quality posts, after so many well...


All new members MUST have a minimum of four paragraphs in each post. It's in the TOS you agreed upon when you joined. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> All new members MUST have a minimum of four paragraphs in each post. It's in the TOS you agreed upon when you joined. :whistling2:


 Preferably not broken up with spaces and periods.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Don't listen to him. When you are new we expect quality posts, after so many well...


Holy cow Sean, just saw you busted 15K!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Holy cow Sean, just saw you busted 15K!


I am still 5k less pathetic than Bill. 

Depending upon who you ask I guess. 


lol


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I am still 5k less pathetic than Bill.
> 
> 
> lol



You say whatever you need to say to keep the rationalization alive buddy.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Holy cow Sean, just saw you busted 15K!


I remember when he had 3k like it was yesterday. Those were the good ole days......


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> You say whatever you need to say to keep the rationalization alive buddy.


For 15k I thought a shotgun to the face was a good celebration but it turns out the wife and kids still need me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I remember when he had 3k like it was yesterday. Those were the good ole days......


I may have to reset myself back to my prime 2885


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been noticing myself creep up there. Ive promised myself I'll get a life before 10k


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Slinger really should be joining the conversation. 

.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Slinger really should be joining the conversation.
> 
> .


Typical PT derail. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've been noticing myself creep up there. Ive promised myself I'll get a life before 10k


Posts and hairlines never truly come back.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Posts and hairlines never truly come back.


I've been thinking of growing it out. Kinda thinking the bald man mullet thing. Business up front, party in the back...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Typical PT derail. :yes:


Sunday Classic. 



Paint and Hammer said:


> Slinger really should be joining the conversation.
> 
> .


Of course he should how else will he ever get into the PZ?


Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've been thinking of growing it out. Kinda thinking the bald man mullet thing. Business up front, party in the back...


Sounds legit. 

I was thinking of buffing baldies with my ro150 this afternoon.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I was thinking of buffing baldies with my ro150 this afternoon.


Don't be silly, a 150 would be overkill. Go with a RO90


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Don't be silly, a 150 would be overkill. Go with a RO90


Feed back on the Granat vrs Brilliant?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dave Mac said:


> If your a liberal Arch will get you in the back door LOL,


 Think he could tell if I lied? lol


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Paint and Hammer said:


> See Slinger....I've racked up thousands of posts. Don't worry about substance...


 Many thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Think he could tell if I lied? lol


liberal from Mississippi ?!?!?!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Feed back on the Granat vrs Brilliant?


I like it. Can't really say it THAT much better that brilliant, but it dose last longer. I had to buy some paper for my DTS400 and that's what I stocked up on. Again, thanks. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I like it. Can't really say it THAT much better that brilliant, but it dose last longer. I had to buy some paper for my DTS400 and that's what I stocked up on. Again, thanks. :yes:


No problem. I was just curious if you noticed much of a difference. Lasting longer is a good plus.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> liberal from Mississippi ?!?!?!


they are out there in about 1 out of ever 500 homes.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Many thanks. :thumbup:


See, now your getting the hang of it. How do you think Bill and Sean got to where they are. :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Not yet, but eventually when you want our fresh water and oil bad enough.


 LOL. My southern blood is too thin for the Canadian cold! Went to Colorado at Christmas once. That was a mistake!:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Think he could tell if I lied? lol


Don't be so sure. He thought I was engaged to Eva Longoria for a year. I think it is because he does not keep up with modern stuff but what ever.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> they are out there in about 1 out of ever 500 homes.


we keep our conservs in a zoo. they are fun to feed.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> See, now your getting the hang of it. How do you think Bill and Sean got to where they are. :whistling2:


Like so.










A fast internet connection helps though.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> Don't listen to him. When you are new we expect quality posts, after so many well...


 Come on Workaholic, help a neighbor out! I would say "Roll Tide Roll", but with my luck, you'd be an Auburn fan. :blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

and multiple tabs open - - all to PT


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> A fast internet connection helps though.


Agreed. 

I switched to ATT u-verse to save some money over a year ago and it sucks. Some days it takes forever for a page to load and it driving me crazy. Now that Comcast has come down I'm going to have to go back. I don't know how much more of this I can take.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> All new members MUST have a minimum of four paragraphs in each post. It's in the TOS you agreed upon when you joined. :whistling2:


 OK, I'll ask. What is a TOS?
This better count as a post!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Come on Workaholic, help a neighbor out! I would say "Roll Tide Roll", but with my luck, you'd be an Auburn fan. :blink:


I am a transplant or Damn Yankee as they say around here. A Duck fan but I am getting a soft spot for the Tide. 

You are almost half way there. I broke the rules in another section for a member and all hell broke loose.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So, where's Brandon slinger?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> OK, I'll ask. What is a TOS?
> This better count as a post!


TOS= Terms of service.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> OK, I'll ask. What is a TOS?
> This better count as a post!


"Terms of service" basically the rules we all agree to when we join.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> OK, I'll ask. What is a TOS?
> This better count as a post!


Terms Of Service

when you signed on, you agreed to read them

I'll deduct 45 posts for that oversight


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You guys need a better internet connection.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So, where's Brandon slinger?


....and what did you have for breakfast?


We're here for you buddy - few more inane moments and you'll make 75.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> liberal from Mississippi ?!?!?!


 Believe it or not, they exist.:blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You guys need a better internet connection.



some of us had to THINK of a good answer


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> some of us had to THINK of a good answer


Not me, it all rolls off the fingers like liquid butter.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

that's BUTTAH


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> they are out there in about 1 out of ever 500 homes.


 Some live in my customers homes. Lol:blink:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

workaholic said:


> not me, it all rolls off the fingers like liquid butter.


lol.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Some live in my customers homes. Lol:blink:


I certainly hope you try to cure them of their wayward ways. HO's are so politically naive. You need to lead them like sheep.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So what's your favorite paint slinger?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I see a lot of ppl viewing the thread but none are posting. Must be another one of my less than glamorous nights lol. 



daArch said:


> that's BUTTAH


My bad.



slinger58 said:


> Some live in my customers homes. Lol:blink:


I run into them here too. A lot of ppl have moved to the south in the last decade.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Got a favorite brush?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> we keep our conservs in a zoo. they are fun to feed.


 I like that picture. Bill looks the same. Is that Hillary first thing in the morning?:no:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Slinger, have your SW prices increased recently?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I certainly hope you try to cure them of their wayward ways. HO's are so politically naive. You need to lead them like sheep.


Yes political debates and unpleasant religious discussions are the key to repeat customers.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> I like that picture. Bill looks the same. Is that Hillary first thing in the morning?:no:


now now, no politics here :whistling2:

no that is RICHARDS and BILL. Two famous PT posters :jester:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> I certainly hope you try to cure them of their wayward ways. HO's are so politically naive. You need to lead them like sheep.


 When I'm closer to retirement, I'll try offering that service, too.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> When I'm closer to retirement, I'll try offering that service, too.



do it now, retirement will come quicker :thumbup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So what's your favorite paint slinger?


 Whatever's not at Home Depot or Lowe's. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Whatever's not at Home Depot or Lowe's. :thumbsup:



now I understand why VT posted this earlier


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow. This has the makings of a classic thread...


1. Granat > brilliant in fine grits
2. brilliant > granat in coarser grits due to grit density. IMHO. 

3. Michigan has plenty of its own freshwater, but the UP has been invaded by Canadians already


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Slinger, have your SW prices increased recently?


 Not sure. There seems to be a different price, depending on which of the area stores I go into.!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> now now, no politics here :whistling2:
> 
> no that is RICHARDS and BILL. Two famous PT posters :jester:


 LOL. I like that.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Whatever's not at Home Depot or Lowe's. :thumbsup:


But paint and primer in one? How can you beat that?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Got a favorite brush?


 Purdy Pro-Extra 3" is one of my mainstays.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Wow. This has the makings of a classic thread...
> 
> 
> 1. Granat > brilliant in fine grits
> ...


My goal is to reach 9,999 posts before slinger makes his 75. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Wow. This has the makings of a classic thread...
> 
> 
> 1. Granat > brilliant in fine grits
> ...


Has to be at least two yrs old to be a classic. 

Interesting. Are you using Brilliant or Brilliant2?

Can you blame them? I mean who does not like seasons?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> do it now, retirement will come quicker :thumbup:


 Amen to that.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> do it now, retirement will come quicker :thumbup:


Amen to that.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Purdy Pro-Extra 3" is one of my mainstays.


Purdy makes a good brush, i started out on Purdys. Have you tried Coronas?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So what's your favorite paint slinger?


Are you trying to start another ProMar 200 thread?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> My goal is to reach 9,999 posts before slinger makes his 75. :jester:


Seems plausible.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> But paint and primer in one? How can you beat that?


 Same way I been beating it for 30 years.:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Are you trying to start another ProMar 200 thread?


God no. Just trying to help slinger reach 75 posts tonight. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Same way I been beating it for 30 years.:thumbup:


Hey this is a family friendly site.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Same way I been beating it for 30 years.:thumbup:


Not going to touch that. :whistling2:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> now I understand why VT posted this earlier


Oh, don't you get all pissy that you weren't here from the start of this.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> My goal is to reach 9,999 posts before slinger makes his 75. :jester:


 If these two fingers hold out, I might make it tonite!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

well you guys have fun nursing him over the hump, some of us have to work in the morning :whistling2:

maybe I'll check in when I load the stove at 3:00 and see if he still needs a sock puppet to talk to.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> If these two fingers hold out, I might make it tonite!


Sean already warned you that his is a family friendly site...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey slinger. It's 75 posts to get admitted to the "PZ" (political zone), but do you know about the "business zone"? 750 posts to get in there.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Purdy makes a good brush, i started out on Purdys. Have you tried Coronas?


 They're not offered much in paint stores here. But I've been buying brushes online for a couple of years. Might have to try them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Hey slinger. It's 75 posts to get admitted to the "PZ" (political zone), but do you know about the "business zone"? 750 posts to get in there.


Did you forget the first rule of the BZ?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Oh, don't you get all pissy that you weren't here from the start of this.


I loved to watch that show when I was a kid.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Hey slinger. It's 75 posts to get admitted to the "PZ" (political zone), but do you know about the "business zone"? 750 posts to get in there.


and THAT'S the one with the secret hand shake and PT decoder ring.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daarch said:


> and that's the one with the secret hand shake and pt decoder ring.


"drink oval-tine"


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Did you forget the first rule of the BZ?


Dam!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> Hey this is a family friendly site.


 OOPS!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Fight Club is one of my all time favorite movies


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> OOPS!


Nice, four letters, punctuation and a emoticon.....now your getting it!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Not going to touch that. :whistling2:


 Well, ya know, if ain't broke, don't fix it.:no:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok 30 posts more to go.....

Do you wear whites? 

Do you strain your paint?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Fight Club is one of my all time favorite movies


Great flick. 

I am out.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Ok 30 posts more to go.....
> 
> Do you wear whites?
> 
> Do you strain your paint?


Your not being helpful by combining TWO questions in one post Edgar. :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

slinger58 said:


> I see I need to post 75 times to join in the political forum. Can I appeal for an old age deferral? At my present rate of posting,


My advice: simply shadow Darch around for a day. Half way thru you will have exceeded your quota easily.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Ok 30 posts more to go.....
> 
> Do you wear whites?
> 
> Do you strain your paint?


I strain my whites and wear my paint usually. Am I doing it wrong?:blink:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Has to be at least two yrs old to be a classic.
> 
> Interesting. Are you using Brilliant or Brilliant2?
> 
> Can you blame them? I mean who does not like seasons?


Brilliant2.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> My advice: simply shadow Darch around for a day. Half way thru you will have exceeded your quota easily.


Heck, I think slinger just might have it in him to do his tonight!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Brilliant2.


Ya know, I didn't realize there was a difference,


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> I strain my whites and wear my paint usually. Am I doing it wrong?:blink:


Dickies, Carharts?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Slinger, work boots or sneakers?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Dickies, Carharts?


 Stan Ray.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Stan Ray.


I've tried those, and they're a good value. Just didn't like the fit on me.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Slinger, work boots or sneakers?


 If I'm gonna be on extention ladder I go with the boots.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've always liked boots myself.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

DeanV, are you close to Traverse City?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've always liked boots myself.


 Resting in the Ben Moore store, are ya?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Resting in the Ben Moore store, are ya?


I got my "spot" :yes:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

The crowd has thinned, but I'm gettin there. Thanks for the help folks.:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> The crowd has thinned, but I'm gettin there. Thanks for the help folks.:thumbup:


Sean and Bill have there bedtimes. Us young folks can stay up all night.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Guess I'll check other treads.:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Guess I'll check other treads.:whistling2:


Hey man, worse case is you make it tomorrow night.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Sean and Bill have there bedtimes. Us young folks can stay up all night.


 LOL. Yeah, my bedtime passed awhile ago.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

But I'm on a mission!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Just start a pricing thread


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Hey man, worse case is you make it tomorrow night.


 You're right. I'm gonna call it a night. Thanks for the help.:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> LOL. Yeah, my bedtime passed awhile ago.


And deArch and Workaholic are the only two guys who can let ya in. Soooo, if they went to bed.....


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Just start a pricing thread


 There's a thought!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I started a welcome thread in the political zone for ya slinger.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> And deArch and Workaholic are the only two guys who can let ya in. Soooo, if they went to bed.....


 That's ok, one more and I'll be at 60.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

60 ! :thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> That's ok, one more and I'll be at 60.


Then it's an easy 15 tomorrow!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I started a welcome thread in the political zone for ya slinger.


 Thanks again.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Then it's an easy 15 tomorrow!


 Yup, I got this.:thumbup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

If I was you I will keep posting until you get the 75 posts and preferably after midnight call the Paint Talk political hotline @ 508-520-4*4* if they don't answer the first time keep trying the are available 24/7. :thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> If I was you I will keep posting until you get the 75 posts and preferably after midnight call the Paint Talk political hotline @ 508-520-4*4* if they don't answer the first time keep trying the are available 24/7. :thumbsup:


 LOL. I can imagine how that would work out. But Thanks for the tip!:no:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> DeanV, are you close to Traverse City?


Nope, Grand Rapids. Vacation in TC though.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NOT that I mind my phone number in your guys' hands, but not being the PZ or the BZ it is unwise to publish a number for the spiders that crawl this place.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

DeanV said:


> Nope, Grand Rapids. Vacation in TC though.


 I Spent several summers in TC. About 40 years ago. Is TC still the Cherry Capitol of the World?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> NOT that I mind my phone number in your guys' hands, but not being the PZ or the BZ it is unwise to publish a number for the spiders that crawl this place.


 You mean you DIDN'T want to hear from me last night? Because I started to call. Are you saying that some of the posters here are not completely truthful? I am truly taken aback! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Off to work I Go. Only 9 more posts and I'll stop these inane comments.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I promise. (8 more) :whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Just


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Post


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Like


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

This


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Easy peasy....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've always liked boots myself.



back to the work footwear again, 

I don't need nor like boots to work in - too restricting, hot, heavy.

but I am getting sick and tired of blowing through "cross trainers" at a rapid rate.

Anyone know of light weight, unlined, sturdy, no steel toe, leather work SHOES. Something that BREATHES in the summer? Remember, my work is indoors, so I do not need weather proof, nail proof, or resistant to the normal hazards you guys face.

I want something that is light, comfortable, and lasts.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't do it Slinger... let me tell you what will happen.

1. You'll post a genius post and the opposing view will take what you said out of context and serve it back to you as something you don't recognize.

2. You'll make your point and they'll ignore the meat and focus on the weakest wording in the argument and you'll be frustrated that they didn't address the true issue; or you'll be ignored totally.

3. You'll have to endure witnessing ad hominem attacks, double standards, ignored facts, and outright hypocrisy.

4. You'll look at people you liked, maybe respected differently.

5. People will look at you differently.

6. You will look at you differently.

7. You won't have a satisfying experience.

Not that I've seen this particular political forum... 

Just sayin'


:cowboy:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Don't worry Slinger I'll only think less of you a little.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog,

you've been there before, haven't you.

Unfortunately what was started as a venue to maturely and open mindedly discuss opposing views ended up, for the most part, exactly as you describe. 

although, I do value the discussions that a few entered. 
They know who they are and how much I valued those intelligent exchanges.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> although, I do value the discussions that a few entered.
> They know who they are and how much I valued those intelligent exchanges.


I believe it's possible to interact and connect, but our culture has grown so agenda driven that it's so hard to compromise (read that lose) and actually find solutions that may actually work.

What's ironic is that I've seen some of the best reasoned arguments and insights online. There's a lot of sharp minds out there; it's a shame that they get pushed to the side to the point where the focus is on drama and anger.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> I believe it's possible to interact and connect, but our culture has grown so agenda driven that it's so hard to compromise (read that lose) and actually find solutions that may actually work.
> 
> What's ironic is that I've seen some of the best reasoned arguments and insights online. There's a lot of sharp minds out there; it's a shame that they get pushed to the side to the point where the focus is on drama and anger.


spot on underdog. !!!!! I like the way you think. 

I'd love to sit across the kitchen table from you with an adult beverage and exchange our philosophies. :thumbup:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> I'd love to sit across the kitchen table from you with an adult beverage and exchange our philosophies. :thumbup:


 

Well I have a son in the Coast Guard in Rhode Island and another that's going to be stationed in Boston so it may entirely be possible someday. I'll keep you in mind.

Hey, you know of any housing in the area of Boston CG Station?
They haven't got a clue but are looking into Salem.

They can't commit of course until deployment gets closer.





:cowboy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> Well I have a son in the Coast Guard in Rhode Island and another that's going to be stationed in Boston so it may entirely be possible someday. I'll keep you in mind.
> 
> Hey, you know of any housing in the area of Boston CG Station?
> They haven't got a clue but are looking into Salem.
> ...


Isn't the GC station off Commercial Street in Boston's historic North End ? WONDERFUL neighborhood, but I doubt any available properties.

I just did a search and I guess there is another CG base? In South Boston ? that area is going through incredible transformation and "re-birth". I doubt anything affordable on a CG salary.

Anything on the water is HIGH priced and in wicked demand. 

Salem, although I do not know it well, is veryhistorically connected to the sea. It was founded by all sorts of ships captains (whaling and china tea trade). Loverly small crowded historic town. 

this area is a little different than TX :whistling2: both architecturally and philosophically. When I went to my bro's funeral in Houston in Dec, I felt like a Stranger in a Strange Land. 

I have a friend relatively near you ( Fair Oaks Ranch) who also has a coast guard son who I think is (was) at Mass Maritine - actually as I type, I think he is now on the Great Lakes. 

I would welcome a visit if you are in the area.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Easy peasy....


 Why Didn't


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think of


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

that? :blink:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> that? :blink:


Hey man! You better hurry, word on the street is the forum is coming down soon.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Underdog said:


> Don't do it Slinger... let me tell you what will happen.
> 
> 1. You'll post a genius post and the opposing view will take what you said out of context and serve it back to you as something you don't recognize.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the tip. Almost there!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

You ain't missing anything.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

drama ain't nothin


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I refuse to debate my political beliefs.
No entrada pada Wise-o...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey, I'm stuck on 71! what gives?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

That's better. Guess those one-worders were'nt getting credit.:whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I bet youguys will be glad when I get there, won't ya?:whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

hey slinger get in the zone man.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

:blink:Hey, This ain't funny!!! Lemme go, whichever one of you has a hold of me!!!:blink:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Truly laughing out loud here! I don't know who did that and may not ever know, but now it's been a" long and winding road" so have some mercy!:thumbup: Will the" powers that be" now let me in. :thumbup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

:noang, talking to myself again.:no:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats Slinger! Test the waters for me and let me know how ya do. Maybe I'll join you... :wallbash: haven't had any headaches for a while.



Here's your proof:















:cowboy:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Underdog said:


> Congrats Slinger! Test the waters for me and let me know how ya do. Maybe I'll join you... :wallbash: haven't had any headaches for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Check again UD.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

dude the pz is melting as we speek.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> dude the pz is melting as we speek.


Don't tell him that his welcome thread started everything.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> dude the pz is melting as we speek.


Dang, now I want to crusade for free speech.



:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

*Turf War*
_A short essay by Underdog_



"I know what you were doing last night," she said.

"Umm, what do you mean?"

"I heard you on the computer, I could hear you all the way into the bedroom," she continued.

He was embarrassed as anyone caught in the act would be, still, he learned that deny, deny, deny works sometimes. "I was just surfing my forums and checking e-mails."

"You liar," she laughed, "you were typing fast and furious. You were fighting with those people again."

Her husband sighed, he couldn't make eye contact. She knows him all too well. He tries to sneak but his emotions get the better of him. He taps the keys softly at first, and soon he's oblivious to the sound of his fingers striking them with the force of a man convinced of his rightness.

"They don't belong there. They're interlopers. It's a photography forum not a debate site. Politics and religion don't fit in with art." His tone was a mix of anger and helplessness.

She touched his shoulder and reminded him that he didn't need to read the threads with the ongoing arguments. Her touch and words relaxed him until he remembered... "That's what they say!! I have my rights and they are wrong, oh so wrong and on every subject that gets brought up! How can that happen? How can so many people take such hard stands on subjects that they are so wrong on? And, and they came onto MY turf. Some of them don't post anything but their opinions!!"

She had a soft voice and wasn't frustrated with him at all. "You know the best way to deal with a bully..." she prompted.

"...Ignore him..." he trailed off. "But I start a thread and they have to flame it. Soon enough it's no longer about style and ability, but issues and argument."

"Really though," she said amused, "you did bait them. You posted the series you took at a protest; a politically charged protest."

"That's different," he countered, "that's photojournalism. It is without judgment; interpretation could go any of a number of ways."

"You pride yourself on your honesty, and I give you credit for not being able to lie for very long at all, but you know what passions your images cause. You've said it yourself, that a good photograph tells a story. I saw those pictures, and the angles and composition made quite a statement. Anyone who saw those pictures knew which side you were on." Even though her words were accusatory, to him, they were also very complimentary. "How can you fault people for reacting?"

"But now these trolls have found the off topic areas to pollute. These are sections for discussing what cars we drive or songs we like, not for letting the members know who you respect and who you don't." His sadness moved his wife, she knew these forums were a pleasant escape and encouragement for him.

She tried again, "Well, there's always ignoring them."

"I can't. I get sucked in. I know they're there. Some days yeah, sure, I have no desire to look, but I have those days of weakness where I just can't help myself. Sometimes I think if I word my points just right there will be no way to dispute them, but they muddy the waters. They confuse the subject and twist my meanings. When you're anonymous you can say anything and it just doesn't matter. They treat perception like it's truth; perception isn't truth. Truth is truth and you get to the truth with facts and evidence. It's like the person with the most power is the one who cares the least!" 

She stayed silent and let the last thing he said sink in.

He knew what she wanted him to realize and broke the silence, "I can't become an apathetic person. What if I'm supposed to fight? I mean, issues have importance, we have children and the debates are about policies and choices that will affect them after were are gone."

"Use your own convictions to make your own decisions," she encouraged him, "by picking the context and carefully deciding which hill you want to die on. I've heard you counsel others this way, you just have to apply it to yourself as well."

"Yeah sure, use my words against me."

She finally got to her point, "The stress isn't doing you any good. It's not doing our family any good. You may not think the kids can feel it but they can. Whatever is important to you is going to shape the atmosphere in our home. In your heart you know that."

The conversation ended and they busied themselves with the activities of life. Later that night after logging on to his computer, a husband types a mish mash of letters and numbers. They were a combination of upper and lower case such that he couldn't have kept track if he tried. He copied them and then clicked on a site's change password tool. He pasted this configuration on the required fields and shut off his computer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Deep stuff for a painting forum.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> Deep stuff for a painting forum.


 
Hitler was a paperhanger but he was also a house painter, I think it was the fumes.

I bet we got a lot of closet deep people here.



:cowboy:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

And the debate rages on>:no:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Underdog said:


> Hitler was a paperhanger but he was also a house painter, I think it was the fumes.
> 
> I bet we got a lot of closet deep people here.
> 
> ...


He was also a psychopath


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Underdog said:


> *Turf War*
> _A short essay by Underdog_
> 
> 
> ...


 
like this?


----------

